
Why not just keep both YC programs in Silicon Valley? - aston
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18141
======
pg
We certainly think about it. One reason we keep doing the summers on the East
Coast is that the universities are there. The Atlantic Corridor is to founders
what the Bay Area is to investors. Another is that I think it's good for our
brains. SV is more energetic than Cambridge, but Cambridge is smarter.

